# Any tips or hints for Flame Moss?



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

Just got some Flame Moss today, had local pet store order it for me Saturday and it came in today.  

I tied most of it to wood with fishing line...









Then I have what is left in a glass sitting in the window...









Should I put something over or under the one in the window or can it grow out like that?


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Good lighting and clean water will help Gove you the look you want. In lower light and when shaded it'll get bushy. If it gets dirty... Well... It doesn't look very nice, but that's a given I guess...


----------



## nwcorner (Nov 20, 2014)

My flame moss grows more straight up then other mosses, making it way better for a grass-like effect. Java moss grows all hunky dory in comparison. I put a strand in the substrate, it doesn't grow roots but it doesn't detach either. Because it all grows in the same direction, it's easier to clean up with the vacuum.


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks guys, do you think I should put anything in with the stuff I have in the glass not in the tank? 

I have Seachem Flourish\Excel\Iron (well a little Excel left and a gallon of Metricide 14).  I read "Excel" can be hard on moss, so was not sure. 


Also from reading it seems like I should be ok for the stuff I am trying to grow outside the tank with using tap water, is that true? 

I thought about getting some of those aluminum screen patches from the hardware store and placing one on top of those strands in the glass to let them mat to it, would that be better than free floating in a glass?

Can anyone give me a point in the right direction for some Mesh to use to propagate clippings? I want to get the stuff in the glass started on something I can add to the tank easier. I thought about using Aluminum Screen patches, but was not sure if that would be too tight of a weave. 

My Idea was using the patches with stainless screws to attach some moss to some fake wood I have in the holes that currently have fake plants built in. 

>This< is what I want to attach it too, I know it's not the best center piece but its what I have. I do want to replace it, but for now it is where my pleco hides and I do not want to remove his home until I figure what I am going to do when I do a full re-scape of the tank later this spring. I will most likely do dirt substrate at that time, just waiting on weather to warm up so I can mineralize the soil outside before hand.


----------



## suriel (Sep 17, 2013)

There's a thread called "new way to grow java moss" on this forum and they put it in a hr hr a window sill and just topped off the water got low.

I dont see why this wouldn't work with flame moss as well.

Just go ahead and look it up might be useful.

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

suriel said:


> There's a thread called "new way to grow java moss" on this forum and they put it in a hr hr a window sill and just topped off the water got low.
> 
> I dont see why this wouldn't work with flame moss as well.
> 
> ...



I read that, and a jar full of Flame Moss would rock. Do you know if I should put any Nuits or Excel in there? I know they did not, but if I recall that took like 3+ months to get that big for him.


----------



## suriel (Sep 17, 2013)

Id say split it into two jars and fert one and see how they do but you have so little. I think the issue with ferts is it may aid algae growth bit maybe adding co2 could mitigate that

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

suriel said:


> Id say split it into two jars and fert one and see how they do but you have so little. I think the issue with ferts is it may aid algae growth bit maybe adding co2 could mitigate that
> 
> Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


I am kicking myself for not getting 2 "Portions" of it. $5 and no shipping I could have even got 3 of them for less than I see it for online.  Oh well, I am sure it will spread. 

I did notice a few strands that came loose seem to have found spots to grab on.


----------



## nwcorner (Nov 20, 2014)

This is Flame Moss.
I don't think you want to use aluminum for the moss in your aquarium. Try stainless steel. Put the the moss under it on a smooth surface and it will grow through. Here it is planted in my tank. Nice little bush, eh? It will get a haircut soon.

Because it grows straight, you might want to rethink your design with it. It's not like Java moss.
Below is Java Moss on a strick. Every direction, it grows all crazy!









Bump: 1/8 inch stainless steel mesh.


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

That's looks really nice, I hope mine gets like that. How long did it take to grow that out?

My "Design" I was going for on that piece I have it on... I hope it looks like your "bush" but on top of that log.  that is meant to be my starter to spread from to other spots on the tank, and possibly outside of the tank as well at some point. 

As for "spreading", I know Flame grows up I meant when it finally grows in and I need to trim it will be spread by me. 

On that note, I hope in a couple weeks if it takes hold to remove the fishing line. Then I will re-tie it back down folding some of it over the spots it did not stick this first round. 

The stuff on the window is now sort of floating on a plastic part from a broke Whisper EX Filter (Some BioSpike thing), hoping maybe emersed will speed up that ones growth. It's just under the water so I should be able to see any growth if it breaks the surface.


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

My Flame moss has been growing really slow, have been having issues with the tank for a little while now due to those Net Geo 10000k LED lights. I added a couple clamp on shop lights I had in basement with some 13w 6500k CFLs for a while on separate timer 3hrs in morning off for 2 then on for 4hrs in PM and it helped get me to this pic. The pic is of the latest update Finnex Planted+ 24/7. 

Question about the flame moss, it grew in ok on that log and the stuff on the windowsill did not make it (Got algae then I killed with too strong of H2O2 for to long :icon_frow). It DID try to spread in the tank, a few areas it is even trying to self carpet a little. I am sure the new light is going to help being I see a TON of light green new growth in the 2-1\2 days under the 24/7. 

My question is I have been picking it off my sponges I added to the filters I am running, should I be?? Would it be better to LEAVE it on them to sort of camo them into the tank and I would think the flow would be good for them and grab some nitrates before it goes into the filter(s). I do have "Denitrating" "Seachem Matrix" (500ml) in the filter on the left (Magnum HOB) and Aquaclear BioMax (2x70s) in the smaller one on the right (Finnex PX360), but I know they don't get that much (if any) nitrates out. 








Adding pic of Flame Moss, this is when the light was JUST put on not with the new growth.


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

I would recommend not adding excel ( i use metricide as well) and it seemed to do some dmg to the moss. As for your idea about putting it in a container near the window, it definitely works. If you want to not worry about forgetting to top up you can cover the container in saran wrap. Just make sure you open the top every so often to allow new air in. I had a full quart of flame moss that started from 2 golfballs worth this way.


----------



## Dropline (Dec 30, 2014)

wlevine09 said:


> I would recommend not adding excel ( i use metricide as well) and it seemed to do some dmg to the moss. As for your idea about putting it in a container near the window, it definitely works. If you want to not worry about forgetting to top up you can cover the container in saran wrap. Just make sure you open the top every so often to allow new air in. I had a full quart of flame moss that started from 2 golfballs worth this way.


Thanks, I am going to lower my dose of "Excel", since I changed lights I actually have less algae now. I think that is why my stuff died in the window, it got algae and I added a little Excel to it. I am also looking into some stainless screen to get the moss to fill out better. I will give the Saran Wrap a try. I may also be adding some lava rocks to the tank, if I do I was thinking of doing the moss smoothie and 'painting' it on the rock and letting it grow outside the tank for awhile.


----------

